# Lop Female in MD needs home



## Orchid (Jul 3, 2014)

I've heard of a lop eared female who's full grown. They say maybe a year old. She's about to be spayed. Currently in Prince Georges County Shelter Maryland. Under the name "Streak".

I've heard the heat is a bit much for her there. 
Anyone interested please please call, go over & see this sweetheart. Look at her little beauty mark, just like Marilyn Monroe.


----------



## lovelops (Jul 3, 2014)

Awww. Such a cute lop! How sad! It's so nice of you to post about this bunny! She is such a cutie. I heard about her online at the shelter's web page. The previous owners surrendered her and never cleaned her cage or litter box. She really needs a good home and the previous owners I read kept her in her cage all the time!

Get this girl a home!

Vanessa


----------



## Lokin4AReason (Jul 3, 2014)

aw, bun looks uncomfortable in there =/

hope someone can help in providing for her


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 4, 2014)

ray:


----------



## lovelops (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm going to pick her up Saturday and will be holding her for a week. IF anyone wants her, please contact me via PM. It's too hot in there for a bunny!

Vanessa


----------



## pani (Jul 4, 2014)

Good on you, Vanessa.


----------



## lovelops (Jul 5, 2014)

I'm sorry I just had to do something. I know Lady is going to try to kill her immediately, but... the weather has been horrible here and it's too much to let
her suffer... I'll keep everyone posted when she gets a new home!

Thanks Charlotte!

Vanessa


----------



## Lokin4AReason (Jul 5, 2014)

heck, i would pick her up its a bit of a drive for me to drive tho


----------



## lovelops (Jul 6, 2014)

Lokin4AReason said:


> heck, i would pick her up its a bit of a drive for me to drive tho



I'm willing to drive... I've got a van no problem..


Vanessa


----------



## lovelops (Jul 30, 2014)

Update on her, Marilyn.. or Mary for short. She is an attention hog, gets mad and bites me when she thinks I pay way too much attention to other
rabbits (can you say Lady). Is a sweetheart and loves to lay out in front of the air conditioning vent. I need to upload more pictures of her now.
She was way under weight when I got her and her ribs were sticking out. She was just recovering from Coccidia. Now she has fresh greens and
a back bed room to run around in, that annoys Chico and Chica while they are in their cages, but that is ok. I'm torn on keeping her because Lady
is getting upset and I was really starting to bond with Lady...

Vanessa


----------



## Ivythelionhead (Jul 31, 2014)

Are you going to keep her Vanessa? She's so lovely


----------



## Lokin4AReason (Jul 31, 2014)

aw ... sounds like that your starting to get your hand(s) full =/ so many bun(s), and so little room =(


----------



## lovelops (Jul 31, 2014)

Lokin4AReason said:


> aw ... sounds like that your starting to get your hand(s) full =/ so many bun(s), and so little room =(



Tell me about it. I've been working with her since the previous owners
spent no time with her and just left her in her cage all the time which is why
she was covered in urine and god knows what else. 

If she goes some where else they have to realize this is not a cute and fuzzy bunny that you can tote around the house like a cat and she needs some attention and love and work due to the previous family not giving her any attention and keeping her in a cage 24 7. Now she has a cage to get into if she wants and the door is always open. She has free run of the back bed room and
loves it and flops down in front of the air conditioning vents now or fan I put on the floor for her. 

Vanessa


----------

